# Alistairem Overeemem vs Vitaliem Klitschkoem?



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

In a boxing ring, Vit will beat him to a pulp.

In the cage, Alistair will crush him.

Nuff said.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Jesus, Klitschko would absolutely school Reem. We're talking one of the best boxers to ever live (either of them).


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Jesus, Klitschko would absolutely school Reem. We're talking one of the best boxers to ever live (either of them).


Yeah Klitschko's hands are so dominant and Overeem's chin is so questionable that I couldn't even see Overeem beating him in a kickboxing match. I was told Vitali actually was a very successful amateur kickboxer as well so that just further validates my prediction. 

In an MMA fight, obviously most would favor overeem but Vitali is such a big, strong, athletic guy that he could probably pick up TDD very quickly though. Imagine that... it'd be like JDS just 10 times scarier.

Edit: In 1996 he turned professional and compiled a record of 34–1 with 22 knockouts. He was world champion six times (professional and amateur) - From wikipedia...damn


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

MMAnWEED said:


> Vitali is such a big, strong, athletic guy that he could probably pick up TDD very quickly though. Imagine that... it'd be like JDS just 10 times scarier.


Vitali isn't very athletic, that is his younger brother (but the younger brother doesn't have the best chin).


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

James Toney vs Randy Coture = Overeem vs. Klitschko


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Could well be.

But James Toney can't even balance in a boxing ring with how fat he has become, he wouldn't stand a chance in MMA no matter how much he trained TDD.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Jesus, Klitschko would absolutely school Reem. We're talking one of the best boxers to ever live (either of them).


Getting too ahead of yourself..

Its hard to rank both of em as the heavyweight now are filled with trash fighters. Sorry.. Its rather sad that the two brothers would be remembered as the the heavyweights who fought in a weak era.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> Its hard to rank both of em as the heavyweight now are filled with trash fighters. Sorry.. Its rather sad that the two brothers would be remembered as the the heavyweights who fought in a weak era.


It is sad for the Klit brothers. That said, it is obvious they would have competed in most eras. Vitali gave Lewis all he could handle in his prime before Lewis ran off into retirement after getting a lucky win due to a cut. 

There is no doubt, the HW division is soft, but the Klits are making it look worse because they are top notch. They don't get the respect they deserve. If a rediculous 'event' is set up where the Reem (he is talking about boxing after his SF contract ends om 1 fight time) enters the ring against one of these, it is going to look like Sylvia against Mercer, a one round blowout. Stay in MMA Reem, boxing is an entirely different sport and a beast you don't understand.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Overeem would stand no chance against boxing's top guys bar a flash KO. If you actually just look at his hands he usually covers up and tries to counter with a power punch. Honestly the guy would get picked apart by the klitchsko's, it would be a bad idea for him to take it as a career route.


----------



## kimantongboi (May 1, 2011)

under k1 rules i think vitali will still win it.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Forget Vitaliem, let's see Gokhan vs. Reem II. Gokhan was making slick work of Reem with ONE HAND before Reem landed a kick to an already injured Saki and the ref had to stop the fight.



IMO Gokhan would make Reem look childish in the rematch.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Always been a Reem fan here.. but this would be an absolute loss for Alastair.

Reem needs to cut the shit and go directly to Danas doorstep and start working at his UFC title run.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

"El Guapo" said:


> Overeem would stand no chance against boxing's top guys bar a flash KO. If you actually just look at his hands he usually covers up and tries to counter with a power punch. Honestly the guy would get picked apart by the klitchsko's, it would be a bad idea for him to take it as a career route.


Indeed and this is why I think JDS blows him out. The Reem has little, to no defence whatsoever. He doesn't even know how to counter-punch. He just covers up and then launches a bomb. Which won't work against a guy like JDS who knows how to control the range of the killzone.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

vitali would get james toney'd in the cage with reem


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Forget Vitaliem, let's see Gokhan vs. Reem II. Gokhan was making slick work of Reem with ONE HAND before Reem landed a kick to an already injured Saki and the ref had to stop the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO Gokhan would make Reem look childish in the rematch.


Good shout, that was a great fight and reem was definitely losing.


----------



## Seeded (Jul 15, 2011)

Definitely. A rematch against Saki would be very interesting. We all know how "superior" Overeem looked in that fight. 

However, it's interesting how Overeem still has so much options and challenges, regarding the fact that he's already won K-1 GP, fought the best fighters in the world and won a few belts.

I'd like to see him fighting in the UFC more than anything. Just think about him fighting JDS or Lesnar. Can't imagine how pumped up would that be...


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> It is sad for the Klit brothers. That said, it is obvious they would have competed in most eras. Vitali gave Lewis all he could handle in his prime before Lewis ran off into retirement after getting a lucky win due to a cut.


Pardon Lewis for getting out of boxing while he still had his brain intact....there was nothing to gain by fighting Vitali again, he had the money and he already had his legacy.




Fine Wine said:


> There is no doubt, the HW division is soft, but the Klits are making it look worse because they are top notch.


Doesn't help that there styles arent exactly thrilling but I agree they deserve more respect than they get cuz there actually talented boxers.

Anyhow doesn't anybody else see that this looks alot similar to the angle Diaz played?! Ubereem is looking for leverage come contract time (one fight left on his contract).


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Icemanforever said:


> Pardon Lewis for getting out of boxing while he still had his brain intact....there was nothing to gain by fighting Vitali again, he had the money and he already had his legacy.
> 
> Anyhow doesn't anybody else see that this looks alot similar to the angle Diaz played?! Ubereem is looking for leverage come contract time (one fight left on his contract).


Yes, the 'risk/reward' wasn't there for Lewis, hence he left. Pretty smart if you ask me. 

Agree completely that Reem is playing the Diaz angle. His 'boxing career' is going nowhere, it's just talk and neither of the Klits would bother with him anyways.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the fact is Overeem is a kickboxer and MMA fighter. He's not meant to fight in anything else. Really he should be concentrating on one sport.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> Agree completely that Reem is playing the Diaz angle. His 'boxing career' is going nowhere, it's just talk and neither of the Klits would bother with him anyways.


I think the Klits would dabble with the idea TBH, outside of Haye I think it would probably be the most rewarding fight financially.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well all of this is hypothetical right now cause it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Icemanforever said:


> I think the Klits would dabble with the idea TBH, outside of Haye I think it would probably be the most rewarding fight financially.


The Adamek fight coming up should be a big seller.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, why can't boxing just be boxing and MMA be MMA?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

lol @ Overeem not knowing how to counter punch and defend himself.

Vitali would get Uber-Kneed into oblivion or get the shit kicked out of him (literally) in a K-1 match.

Vitali would KO Overeem within two rounds in a boxing match.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The point is this match won't happen and if it did happen then the fighter would win in his discipline.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Always been a Reem fan here.. but this would be an absolute loss for Alastair.
> 
> Reem needs to cut the shit and go directly to Danas doorstep and start working at his UFC title run.


No he needs to finish the GP first then start thinking about what next, dam I really hope that Big Foot brings the Reem hype back down to its knees and knocks his ass out or subs him because the Reem and his presumption like he is already the GP winner is really pissing me off.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it's too late for him to think about the Grand Prix right now cause he's been replaced. Though I don't think that his thinking about other things had anything to do with his injury. That was just poor timing and poor planning.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well it's too late for him to think about the Grand Prix right now cause he's been replaced. Though I don't think that his thinking about other things had anything to do with his injury. That was just poor timing and poor planning.


You know what I believe, I believe The Reem is ducking Big Foot and that once again Zuffa in the name of PPV sales have given him his ticket out in order to give him the freedom to sign for the UFC.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> You know what I believe, I believe The Reem is ducking Big Foot and that once again Zuffa in the name of PPV sales have given him his ticket out in order to give him the freedom to sign for the UFC.


that might be truth with overeem gone sf can rebuild fedor's status and push big foot. At the end of the day If big foot wins the tourney it would mean more money for the ufc.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

dbl post


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> lol @ Overeem not knowing how to counter punch and defend himself.
> 
> Vitali would get Uber-Kneed into oblivion or get the shit kicked out of him (literally) in a K-1 match.
> 
> Vitali would KO Overeem within two rounds in a boxing match.


Vitali was a kickboxer before he went into boxing so he's not completely out of his element. Also in K-1 you can't do two hand clasp muay thai clinch anymore, so it's hard to get more than 1 knee in.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I guess now it could happen. Especially considering Overeem is no longer under the Zuffa banner. A K-1 match could happen.


----------

